# barrel lock tool NJ



## rizoto_split (Jun 18, 2011)

anyone wanna give one up that works in NJ


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

lol GIVE? yeah right......


----------



## rizoto_split (Jun 18, 2011)

Of course i dont expect one for free, if you have one name tour price.
Thanks


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You are wasting time looking here for one of those.. try Craigs List instead..


----------



## blackhatter (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a brooks blue handle $650.00 and accept paypal. will ship within 24hrs. key is used but works great.


----------



## bighills (Dec 17, 2007)

rizoto_split said:


> Of course i dont expect one for free, if you have one name tour price.
> Thanks


I have a Brooks one that I paid $500 bucks for. Im willing to part with it. It works all over Jersey including PSE&G. IM me if interested!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

bighills said:


> I have a Brooks one that I paid $500 bucks for. Im willing to part with it. It works all over Jersey including PSE&G. IM me if interested!


(29) posts in almost (4) years.. you don't have much to say do you.. :laughing:


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

OK

Why would you even need one of these things?

If your getting into the meter you are most likely going to be replacing it so just sawzall that lock off.

In the 20 + years I have been doing electrical work in NJ I only ever saw one meter locked anyway!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

19kilosparky984 said:


> OK
> 
> Why would you even need one of these things?
> 
> ...


Loose connections, for one thing. The jaws in meter sockets can be loose as well.



















Then there's this scenario:










Plus, in some areas, sawing off a lock can mean jail time if not a thinner wallet.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Proof*

How could they prove anything unless you or H.O. folded and admitted it?? 

Can they prosecute H.O. for a barrel lock being missing ?? Doubt it


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

Cletis said:


> How could they prove anything unless you or H.O. folded and admitted it??
> 
> Can they prosecute H.O. for a barrel lock being missing ?? Doubt it


 
The OP was asking for a barrel lock key for the NJ area and the point I was trying to make is that they don't lock meters in NJ


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

What's this lock look like and why is the key for it $500+?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jza said:


> What's this lock look like














jza said:


> and why is the key for it $500+?


To keep every Tom, Dîck and Harry from owning one.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Tip*

Here is a tip tweety bird told me. Cut if off with hacksaw, rotozip, or whatever while no one is looking. Make the needed repairs, and get rid of the evidence. 

I would never do this or recommend this though


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

480sparky said:


> To keep every Tom, Dîck and Harry from owning one.


Around here they don't lock them. They put a little tag that you can easily cut with your side cutters.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jza said:


> Around here they don't lock them. They put a little tag that you can easily cut with your side cutters.



Like what's in the bottom left of the pix? :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Here is a tip tweety bird told me. Cut if off with hacksaw, rotozip, or whatever while no one is looking. Make the needed repairs, and get rid of the evidence.
> 
> I would never do this or recommend this though


Just cut it and throw it away..:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Here is a tip tweety bird told me. Cut if off with hacksaw, rotozip, or whatever while no one is looking. Make the needed repairs, and get rid of the evidence.
> 
> I would never do this or recommend this though


Those gold rings are bullet proof.. hack saw.. rotozip.. wasting your time..

Only tool that works is a grinder with the right blade..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> Those gold rings are bullet proof.. hack saw.. rotozip.. wasting your time..
> 
> Only tool that works is a grinder with the right blade..



More than once I've used a plain old sawzall.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Once I saw a guy from the meter department cut a barrel lock off with a dremel tool. Apparently he didn't have the right key in his truck. :laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Well*



B4T said:


> Those gold rings are bullet proof.. hack saw.. rotozip.. wasting your time..
> 
> Only tool that works is a grinder with the right blade..


Well, I just cut one off in DC with a gold lenox and it went through it like butter. 
Maybe jersey uses a harder metal for their rings? Jerseys where 90% of thieves originate from I've heard. :whistling2:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Well, I just cut one off in DC with a gold lenox and it went through it like butter.
> Maybe jersey uses a harder metal for their rings? Jerseys where 90% of thieves originate from I've heard. :whistling2:


They don't have those locks around here.....


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Really*

Really, then what was that big gold lock I cut off in D.C. (chevy chase) a few weeks ago then?? It sure looked like a lock


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*here*

Here. I thought I took pics of it. look familiar?


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Really, then what was that big gold lock I cut off in D.C. (chevy chase) a few weeks ago then?? It sure looked like a lock


They don't have those around here....


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*really*

then maybe it was a figment of mine and 4 others imagination watching me cut it off in chevy chase MD/DC then


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Well, I just cut one off in DC with a gold lenox and it went through it like butter.
> Maybe jersey uses a harder metal for their rings? Jerseys where 90% of thieves originate from I've heard. :whistling2:


Jersey doesn't use them. Maybe if you took the time to read the thread you would have already seen that.

Georgia's where 90% of the toothless inbred trailor trash originate from what I've heard :whistling2:


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

Cletis said:


> then maybe it was a figment of mine and 4 others imagination watching me cut it off in chevy chase MD/DC then


 
Is that like AC/DC ?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*possible*



19kilosparky984 said:


> Jersey doesn't use them. Maybe if you took the time to read the thread you would have already seen that.
> 
> Georgia's where 90% of the toothless inbred trailor trash originate from what I've heard :whistling2:


That's true probably. But, if you believe my name is Cletis and I live in Georgia well....:whistling2:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> then maybe it was a figment of mine and 4 others imagination watching me cut it off in chevy chase MD/DC then


Like I said already two times.......they don't have those around here.....


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*ok*

Ok then. Will someone please call Pepco tomorrow and ask them how much to take off a barrel lock in DC 

http://www.pepco.com/contact/

I think they wanted like $150 to take it off within 4 hrs. Free if you wait 48 hrs or something like that.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Why would I want to call Pepco and ask that ignorant question? You should just stop trolling already......


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*STop*

STop now, and lay off the crack pipe. You are only 8 miles from the job I did and there was a lock therefore, you are lying.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

Cletis said:


> STop now, and lay off the crack pipe. You are only 8 miles from the job I did and there was a lock therefore, you are lying.


 
:sleep1:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Will you all please stop. If you don't have anything constructive to say just let it be.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> That's true probably. But, if you believe my name is Cletis and I live in Georgia well....:whistling2:


It doesn't matter where you live. Hacking is universal.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> STop now, and lay off the crack pipe. You are only 8 miles from the job I did and there was a lock therefore, you are lying.


I am nowhere near Chevy Chase, MD.......it's at least 50 miles from me and I never go up that way since there is nothing but trash in MD and DC.......that is all.....


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*call*

So, just to get this straight your calling everyone in D.C. and Maryland Trash right?


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> So, just to get this straight your calling everyone in D.C. and Maryland Trash right?


Well ok I admit not all are, but I definitely don't go to either state since I can't stand either of them.....well actually there is like maybe one place in MD that I've been to and was like: this place ain't all that bad I guess.......


----------



## bighills (Dec 17, 2007)

B4T said:


> (29) posts in almost (4) years.. you don't have much to say do you.. :laughing:


 Not really! 90% of posts turn to arguments from the same 7 or 8 clowns!


----------

